# Inat OPC Server mit S7 300



## kiamur (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier.
Ich studiere Industrieinformatik, und versuche gerade mit der S7 300 unserer FH über OPC zu komunizieren.
An der S7 ist ein CP343-1 IT angeschlossen, dass heißt ich möchte mit der SPS über Ethernet komunizieren.
Jetzt habe ich mir den entsprechenden OPC Server von Inat heruntergeladen, und den gleich mitgeliferten Testclient von Rockwell mit installiert.

Die SPS ist so weit konfiguriert.
Den OPC Server ich auch schon laut mitgelieferter Hilfe konfiguriert.

Weil ich ein blutiger OPC Anfänger bin weiss ich jetzt aber erstens nicht, ob ich alles richtig konfiguriert habe, denn es kommt ja keine direkte Rückmeldung vom Server, ob die Komunikation nun klappt, oder nicht.
Zweitens habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich jetzt mit dem Testclient von Rockwell Daten aus der SPS beobachten kann, oder sogar verändern.

Kann mir jemand von euch einige Tips geben, wie ich die ganze Geschichte wenigstens so zum laufen bekomme, dass ich mir mal z.B. den Merker 0.0 der SPS im Client anschauen kann?

Vielen dank schon mal!

Maik


----------



## AndyPed (12 Juli 2004)

Hi kiamur

Zum Client:
Server => Connect
Server auswählen (ich vermute "INAT TCPIPH1 OPC Server"  8) )
Nun wird der Server gestartet
Group => Add Group (Namen eingeben, kannst aber auch leer lassen)
Item => Add Item
Wenn du nun im Server die Sysmboltabelle eingertragen hast, dann kannst du durch deine Variablen browsen.

Wenn ich es zu umständlich erklärt habe sag einfach bescheid, dann schau ich in den Schulungsunterlagen von INAT nach. Das war alles aus dem Kopf  

Ciao


----------



## kiamur (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo AndyPed!

Danke erst einmal, dass du dich um mich kümmerst . . . :wink: 

Also, das was ich überhaupt nicht hinbekommen habe, das war ein Item in den Client einzufügen.

Ich habe zuerst im Server die Symboltabelle erstellt, die nur ein Symbol, nämlich den Merker 0.0, enthält.

Laut "Hilfe" im OPC Server habe ich den Merker so :"Hilfsmerker.Merker0=mb0,X0.0" in Symboltabelle des Servers eingetragen.

Jetzt habe ich es aber nicht geschafft dem Client dieses Item hinzuzufügen. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich nämlich gar nicht so richtig weiß, wie ich das tun soll.

Ich habe eine Grupe erstellt, aber beim Itemhinzufügen habe ich immer diese Fehlermeldung bekommen: "The Item is no longer available on Item"

Naja, das war es. Weiter komme ich nicht.
Wäre nett, wenn du noch ein paar Tips hättest.

Danke
Maik


----------



## S7_Mich (13 Juli 2004)

*Inat Server*

Hallo,

du mußt zuerst im OPC Server unter Konfiguration --> Access Path Definitionen eine Verbindung zur SPS konfigurieren. Konfiguration / Neu einen Verbindungsnamen wählen. Verwenden wir mal "S7400" Genau diesen Namen brauchst du dann immer wieder im Client! Dann Parameter der SPS eingeben, IP-Adresse usw. Server und Client neu starten. Diesen Namen mußt du dann auch in der Symboltabelle verwenden. Also praktisch so:

[S7400(Aliases)]
Motor1.Auto_Ein=db5,X0.0
Motor1.Drehzahl=db5,W2
Motor1.Schlupf=db5,D4IEEE
Motor1.AnlaufWerte=db5DW8.10
Motor1.Auto_Aus=db5,X0.1

Achtung: Server und Client neu starten. 

So funktioniert das dann auch mit den Symbolen. Wenn du mal einen Operanden ohne Symbole beim TestClient eingeben willst, mußt du bei Access Path halt jetzt auch S7400 und bei Item Name z. B. m0.0 eingeben.
Das funktioniert auch, wenn die Verbindung zur SPS nicht hergestellt werden kann. Im Testclient wird dann im Sub Qualität: Bad - Not connected angezeigt. 

Ich glaub den OPC Server kenn ich schon auswendig. Haben mal zu einer S5 135 mit zwei CPUs eine Fetch-Verbindung hergestellt. Das hatte Wochen gedauert. Aber eigentlich lag der Fehler nur bei der Netzwerkverbindung.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kiamur (13 Juli 2004)

Hallo S7_Mich!

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Leider klappt es immer noch nicht.
So habe ich das Symbol im Server eingetragen:







und so habe ich versucht das Item im Client aufzurufen:






dann kam aber diese Fehlermeldung, als ich auf Validate gedrückt habe:






Ich habe auch versucht das Item nur "0_0" zu nennen, oder im Itemnamem noch den Acces Path mit zu schreiben ("test.Merker0.0_0").
Es hat alles nicht geklappt.

Weiß noch jemand, was ich falsch gemacht habe ?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Question_mark (13 Juli 2004)

*Inat OPC server*

Hallo S7_Mich,


> OPC Server unter Konfiguration --> Access Path Definitionen eine Verbindung zur SPS konfigurieren


Ich kenne den Inat OPC-Server nicht, aber ich frage mich, wie die S7 weiss, dass eine Verbindung zum Inat OPC-Server besteht ???
Bei Siemens geht der Weg anders herum, in S7 wird die Verbindung projektiert und dann z.B. in NCM PC dem OPC Server bekanntgemacht.
Aber wie gesagt, ich kenne leider den Inat Server nicht, würde mich über mehr Infos darüber freuen, vielleicht können wir kiamur weiterhelfen.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## S7_Mich (14 Juli 2004)

*Inat Server*

Hallo,

du hast keinen Access Path konfiguriert oder einen Access Path konfiguriert und nicht neugestartet. Das vermute bzw. hab ich jetzt bei mir zu hause nachvollziehen können.

Also ich mach jetzt noch ein paar Screenshots. Vielleicht klappts dann. Bei mir funktionierts einwandfrei.

Aber vorsicht: Hier ist der OPC Server nur für INAT CPs dargestellt. Funktioniert aber auch mit der Version für Siemens CPs fast ähnlich!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## S7_Mich (14 Juli 2004)

*Inat Server*

@Question_mark

Beim INAT OPC Server muß eigentlich wie bei Protool oder WinCC das Rack und der Steckplatz angegeben. Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Da mußt du in der S7 nichts machen!

Gruß
Michael

PS: Muß mal schauen, ob ich den OPC Server für INAT und Siemens CPs noch irgendwo habe!


----------



## Question_mark (14 Juli 2004)

*Inat OPC-Server*

@S7_Mich,


> Da mußt du in der S7 nichts machen!


Das ist ja einfacher als beim Simatic Server, halt nur anders. Naja, Inat war in Sachen SPS-Anbindung, Ethernet u.s.w. schon immer sehr kompetent (Softing natürlich auch !!!). Muss doch mal sehen, ob es  irgendwo Demos gibt (von Inat, Softing kenne ich schon).
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## S7_Mich (14 Juli 2004)

*Inat Server*

Hallo nochmal,

ja bei Inat gibts demos, die 72 Stunden lange laufen!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kiamur (14 Juli 2004)

Hallo Ihr!

Vielen dank für eure Mühe.

Morgen werde ich wohl mal wieder in die FH gehen, und es mal ausprobieren. Hier zu Hause habe ich jetzt endlich eine Verbindung zwischen Server und Client hinbekommen. Das komische ist nur, dass ich es partout nicht mit den Items hinbekomme, die ich im Server angelegt habe.
Ich habe jetzt mal als Item "m0.0" (AccesPath "test", s. mein Beispiel) angegeben und er hat es akzeptiert. Dann habe ich auch noch mal Spaßeshalber ein Item "a0.0" hinzugefügt. Auch das hat er akzeptiert, obwohl es gar nicht in meinem Server als Symbol eingetragen ist.

Komisch,komisch.  :?:  :?:  :?: 

Ich glaube irgendetwas läuft bei mir noch nicht so wie es soll.

Ich habe bei mir in der Serversymboltabelle mb0 angegeben, während bei S7_Mich nur db5 steht. Muss ich denn umbedingt db benutzen, oder funktioniert es auch mit mb? Ich möchte schließlich den Merker haben.

Naja, ich melde mich wieder, wenn es was neues gibt.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Question_mark (14 Juli 2004)

*Inat S7 OPC Server*

@kiamur,


> während bei S7_Mich nur db5 steht


das ist nur ein Beispiel von S7_Mich, er greift in diesem Fall nur beispielhaft auf den DB5 zu.
Selbstverständlich muss der Server auch Merkerbereiche und Ausgänge bearbeiten können, dass er also jetzt M0.0 und A0.0 akzeptiert ist ein gutes Zeichen.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## S7_Mich (14 Juli 2004)

*Inat Server*

Hallo,

wenn du den Access Path richtig definiert hast, kannst du selbstverständlich ohne Symbolik einen Operanden abfragen. Selbstverständlich funktionieren alle Typen von Operanden. Wenn ich deine Konfiguration mit meiner vergleiche, dann stimmt bei dir was bei der Erstellung der Symbolik irgendwas nicht. Siehe mein Bild, Markierung! Deshalb kannst du wahrscheinlich nicht per Symbolik auf die Variablen zugreifen, aber wenn es so funkthioniert, reicht es ja eigentlich eh.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kiamur (18 Juli 2004)

Hallo und Entschuldigung, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde, aber die letzten Tage lag ich gesundheitlich flach  .

Werde nächste Woche erst dazu kommen das ganze live an der SPS auszuprobieren. Aber trotzdem schon mal Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## MatMer (23 Juli 2004)

Hallo(sry das ich jetzt hier auch weiterschreibe ob wohl ich auch nen neuen thread habe)
mich würde sehr interessieren welche hardware S7_Mich und kamiur benutzen?
Kann das sein das S7_Mich eine CP von Inat selbst hat???? Und eventuell hat kamuir genauso wie ich eine CP von Siemens. Denn bei kamiur hat der Server (auf den Screens oben der Name) den Name Inat OPC-Server TCPIP-S und bei S7_Mich heißt der Inat OPC-Server TCPIP-I.
Denn wie ich gerade den Handbuch entnommen hab gibts dafür 2 Versionen und bei den CPs von Siemens kann man anscheinend den Header für S7 nehmen, dort muss man das Protokoll: " Use RFC 1006" nehmen(laut Handbuch) leider hab ich davon überhaupt keine ahnung und mein Server ist auch auf Englisch.
Wie mir auch aufgefallen ist ist bei den Screens von S7_Mich der Punkt für das RFC 1006 Protokoll gar nicht aufgeführt, wie z.B. bei meiner Server Version. Ich würde ja gerne auch screens machen allerdings habe ich 2 Rechner und der mit dem SPS Geschichte liegt nicht am Internet und auch ncith am Netzwerk und alles rüberkopieren möchte ich nicht.
Hoffe ich habe mich jetzt nicht vertan beim hingucken und damit jemanden verwirrt oder völligen blödsinn geschrieben
hoffe s7_mich und kamuir antworten wegen den Hardwarekomponenten.....


----------



## Balou (23 Juli 2004)

Moin

wo bekommt man denn den Inat OPC server her und was Kostet das Gute Stück???

MfG Balou


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Juli 2004)

Hi Balou,
einfach www.inat.de und kostenlos downloaden. Ist voll funktionstüchtig, schaltet sich nur nach 72h aus, lässt sich dann aber wieder startet.

Gruß pt


----------



## S7_Mich (23 Juli 2004)

*opc server*

Hallo,

du hast recht, der hier abgebildete INAT OPC Server ist nur für INAT CPs. Hab aber auch geschrieben, das es auch einen gibt für INat und Siemens Cps. Ich hab diesen OPC server verwendet, da ich eine Verbindung zur S5 hergestellt habe für WinCC über den opc server. 

hab das auch schonmal versucht mit einer S7. Funktioniert eigentlich noch einfacher. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, das in den Tsaps die Rack- und Steckplatznummer verschlüsselt sind. Das findet man aber eigentlich ganz einfach in der hilfe. habe leider zuhause den opc server für siemens cps nicht, sonst hätte ich screenshots davon gemacht. 

gruß
michael


----------



## MatMer (23 Juli 2004)

hi,
ja also die TSAPS konnte ich trotz meines hervorrangendem Englisch eintragen allerdings habe ich immer noch das gleliche Problem. Vorher konnte es allerdings auf gar keinen Fall gehen weil meine Netzwerkkarte noch ncith richtig lief, aber die ist jetzt drin und funktioniert, nur eine Verbindung kann ich immer noch nicht herstellen. Muss ich eigentlich in der Hardware Config im Simatic Manager irgendwas einstellen, z.b. ne Verbindung mit ner PC Station oder brauche ich das nicht??? Ich hab leider keine ahnung von OPC und CP daher enschuldigt falls ich dumme fragen stelle.
Im INAT Server kriege ich beim einfügen der Items die folgenen Meldungen:
Error:<SPS315.Eingang1> illegal Item Name at Access Path <SPS315>
hab ich dann da schon irgendwas falsch gemacht???


----------



## S7_Mich (23 Juli 2004)

*opc server*

Hier ne Anleitung für eine Verbindung von OPC Server zu einer S7 Steuerung!!

Guckst du hier! Ab Kapitel 6.2. ist alle sehr schön beschrieben, sogar mit Bildern!

http://www.inat.de/support/Handbuch/opc_hb_d.zip

Gruß
Michael


----------



## S7_Mich (23 Juli 2004)

*opc server*

Hallo,

das Problem erledigt sich, wenn du diesen Thread von Anfang an durchliest, und alles genauso machst, wie es da steht!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

als Alternative gibt den S7-OPC-Server von Softing/Deltalogic/Helmholz.

Ich habe mir hier den 30-Tage-Schlüssel angefordert ...

http://www.deltalogic.de/download/s7-opc-server.htm

und werde das in Kürze mal Testen.

Gruß

FrankH


----------



## MatMer (26 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
danke für das Handbuch, allerdings steht die Verbindung immer noch nicht.
Bevor ich jetzt hier noch lange umsonst suche wollte ich fragen ob ich die SPS direkt am PC mit einem normalen Netzwerkkabel verbinden kann, oder ob ich nen hub oder sowas brauch, weil im Handbuch wird meistens PC --> Hub --> SPS aufgeführt. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran.
Wenn ich beim Clienten mir jetzt die Items angucke und dann auf Validate gehe habe ich bei jedem zweiten Mal einen Fehler "The Item is no longer available" und danach kommt dann: Data Type Booleand. Also einmal erkennt er die Variable nicht und einmal dann anscheinen schon, wenn ich jetzt nach einem Fehler Versuch auf OK gehe dann wird die Variable sogar als Item übernommen.
Dann habe ich im Client die Meldung Subvalue: Invalid Data und Sub Quality Uncertain.
Im Logger des Servers kommt dann die Meldung: <Siemens SPS> Rec Now Starting und zwar ganz oft praktisch so lange bis ich den Server ausmache und neu starte.
Und muss ich in der CP wirklich nichts einstellen, damit die Kommunikation  zu standen kommt, also in der HW Konfig habe ich die MAC Adresse und die IP Adresse.
Und bei Net Pro habe ich die S7 300 Station mit MPI und Ethernet dort stehen und habe dann noch eine PC- Station eingefügt die auch am MPI und Ethernet hängt.
Vielleicht weiß ja noch einer was
bis dann


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Juli 2004)

> Bevor ich jetzt hier noch lange umsonst suche wollte ich fragen ob ich die SPS direkt am PC mit einem normalen Netzwerkkabel verbinden kann


Das Kabel muss gekreuzt sein, oder halt über einen Hub Switch gefühtr werden.
Hast Du denn schon mal einen Ping abgesetzt?

Grup pt


----------



## MatMer (26 Juli 2004)

also wenn ich versuche die IP anzupingen die aus der Hardwareconfig stammt kommt kein Signal, und habe gerade mal probiert was passiert wenn ich das Kabel PC <-->SPS rausziehe und das hat gar keinen Effekt. Heißt weiterhin auch ohne Kabel ist bei jedem 2ten Versuch ein Fehler und der andere wird erkannt. 
Versuche jetzt mal nen Hub oder nen Crossover Kabel in der Firma zu finden und gucke obs dann geht.


----------



## MatMer (26 Juli 2004)

so gott sei dank hatte jemand noch nen crossover kabel
jetzt hab ich an der CP 2 grüne LEDs mehr leuchten
zum einen bei Link und die andere bei FD
Im Client bekomme ich jetzt auch nicht mehr die Fehlermeldungen wie vorher allerdings sagt er mir jetzt beim einfügen der Items das diese "not connected" seien 
heißt er nimmt sie an kann sie aber anscheinend nicht mit der sps verbinden oder so ähnlich
mal gucken ob ich das irgendwann noch raus bekomme


----------



## MatMer (27 Juli 2004)

hallo,
ich hoffe ich nerve noch nicht allzu sehr
Heute bin ich soweit das ich die IP Adressen jetzt so abgeändert habe das OPC Server und SPS sich aufjedenfall schonmal finden.

Beim Einfügen der Special Items, also z.B. Status, WriteItemCount , Errorcount usw, steht bei SubQuality sogar Good, allerdings bei den anderen Items wie bei den Merkern und Eingängen immer noch Bad Not-Connected.

Das wäre jetzt wohl der letzte Schritt das man die Merker usw auch wirklich steuern kann, leider weiß ich derzeit nicht mehr was ich noch ausprobieren kann.

Und beim Server steht "Wait for Connect" also ist die SPS wohl nicht mit ihm Verbunden, und ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung wieso nicht, muss ich dafür noch was in der Hardware einstellen oder geht das von alleine??

Vielleicht weiß noch einer nen Tipp.

Axo beim anpingen der SPS mit einer normalen CP 343-1 muss dort ne Antwort kommen oder nicht, bei der IT kann man da wohl auf den Server drauf kommen nur ich weiß nicht was bei einer normalen CP passieren solll.


----------



## Question_mark (27 Juli 2004)

*Inat OPC-Server und S7-300*

Hallo,


> steht bei SubQuality sogar Good


das (Status, ErrorCount etc.) sind Items des OPC-Servers. Darum ist Quality "Good", sobald der Client mit dem Server verbunden ist.


> Merkern und Eingängen immer noch Bad Not-Connected


Das sind Items der SPS, der Server ist also noch nicht mit der SPS verbunden!
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## MatMer (27 Juli 2004)

Das ist aber nicht sehr gut.
Woran kann das denn liegen das die SPS nicht auf den Server connected?

Also ich habe die SPS jetzt über ein Crosskabel an den PC angeschlossen. Der PC hat die IP 192.168.0.15 mit der Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0, und da der PC sonst nicht am Netz hängt hab ich der SPS die IP 192.168.0.20 mit der gleichen Subnetzmaske gegeben wie der PC.

Als ich die vorgegeben IP Adresse aus dem Manager benutzt habe, also IP für die CP = 140.80.0.1 mit Subnetz 255.255.0.0 kam die Fehlermeldung wie oben beschrieben.

Also liegt das Problem jetzt theoretisch an den IP Adressen oder am Access Path oder??


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

*Inat OPC server*

Hallo,
die IP-Adressen 192.168.0.xx und Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0 sind eigentlich schon in Ordnung, da liegt nicht das Problem. Crossoverkabel bei Direktverbindung (also ohne Switch) ist auch Ok. Ist der CP in der S7 mit der richtigen Adresse in der HW und Netzkonfiguration eingetragen ?
Bei der Konfiguration des Inat-Servers würde ich nochmal die TSAP-Adresse kontrollieren. Meines Wissens gibt es zwei Inat Server, einer für Inat-CP's und einer für Siemens CP's. Welcher wird verwendet ?
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (27 Juli 2004)

*Inat OPC Server*

Hallo,
der Gast im vorigen Beitrag war ich, irgendwie hat die Board Software
mich rausgekickt, obwohl ich angemeldet war.
Question_mark


----------



## MatMer (27 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
also die IP Adresse steht so mit der 192.168.0.20 und der Maske auch in der Hardwareconfig drin.
Ich verwende den Inat OPC Server für die Simatic CPs und die TSAPS habe ich für die eigene SAP auf 01 01 und für die SPS auf 03 02. Habe aber auch 03 04 versucht für die SPS, so das ich die CP anspreche. Beim PC habe ich auch schon auf 01 00 gestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

*inat OPC-Server und S7-300*

Hallo,
es liegt an den TSAPS, die kann man nicht einfach ausprobieren, die müssen stimmen, da die TSAP die Nummer der Verbindungsressource und den CP-Steckplatz enthält. Also Projekt in S7 öffnen, einfügen "PC-Station", in der PC-Station einfügen "OPC-Server" und "IE-Allgemein".
Subnetz "Industrial Ethernet" einfügen.
Dann OPC-Server markieren und neue Verbindung einfügen, Verbindungspartner "unspezifiziert" und Typ "S7-Verbindung", dann übernehmen. Dialog Eigenschaften erscheint und unter "Adressndetails"
erscheinen die richtigen TSAP's, das muss dann wahrscheinlich auch so in die Konfiguration des Inat OPC-Servers übernommen werden. 
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (27 Juli 2004)

*Inat OPC-Server*

Hallo,
schon wieder von der Board-Software rausgekickt. Wenn ich angemeldet bin und einen längeren Beitrag verfasse (d.h. ich brauche auch etwas mehr Zeit), werde ich irgenwann rausgeschmissen und der Beitrag erscheint als Gastbeitrag. Ist das jetzt speziell für mich oder habt Ihr damit auch Probleme. Sorry, das war zwar jetzt Off-topic, aber der Admin kann das ja verschieben.   
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## MatMer (27 Juli 2004)

hallo
ich hatte bisher noch überhaupt keine probleme mit dem board

und zu dem anderen:

da habe ich jetzt was falsch verstanden oder, weil am anfang hieß es beim Inat OPC bräuchte man das der CP nicht mitteilen. Und ist ein normaler PC denn auch eine Simatic - PC Station? Wollte gerade die PC Station hinzufügen, jedoch kann ich selber keinen OPC Server reinziehen nur die normale IE Karte, und dann weiß ich ja nicht genau auf welchen Steckplatz die kommt. Sry nur sowas haben wir in der Schule gar nicht machen müssen und Studium kommt erst noch, deshalb hab ich noch kaum Ahnung, sry.


----------



## Question_mark (27 Juli 2004)

*Inat OPC-Server*

Hallo, 


> ist ein normaler PC denn auch eine Simatic - PC Station


ja, unbedingt !!! 


> keinen OPC Server reinziehen


Sorry, habe ich nicht richtig beschrieben. Den kann man in der Hardware Konfiguration der PC-Station reinziehen, auf den nächsten freien Platz. 


> beim Inat OPC bräuchte man das der CP nicht mitteilen


Das kann sein, ich habe keinen Inat Server zum Testen hier. Ich wolllte eigentlich damit nur zeigen, wie man die richtige TSAP-Nummer herausfindet. Ich habe gerade mal ein Projekt mit einer 315-CPU und einem CP343 erstellt, die lokale TSAP für den CP343 ist hierbei 10.12 und die remote ist 3.00. Aber Vorsicht, die lokale TSAP 10.12 des CP343 ist von Inat aus gesehen natürlich die remote TSAP. Immer aufpassen, von welchem Gerät aus man die TSAP betrachtet.  
Gruss 
Question_mark  

PS : Hallo Admin, bin schon wieder rausgeflogen, aber diesmal hab ich das vor dem Abschicken gemerkt.


----------



## MatMer (28 Juli 2004)

hi QM
ich habe jetzt das Problem das ich in der Configuration der PC Station keinen OPC Server einfügen kann.
Habe daher ne Applikation eingefügt und diese genau wie den OPC Server genannt.
Dann habe ich ein Problem bei den Eigenschaften der IE Schnittstelle. Die Verlangt den Namen einer Konfiguration(oder so ähnlich) das gibt es für ISO und für TCP/IP.

Dann habe ich zum probieren einfach eine S7-Verbindung mit der Applikation eingebaut und erhalte die TSAPs 1011 und 0302 hab die dann im Server eingetragen und wieder kommt  "Not Connected". Anschließend hatte ich die TSAPs vertauscht halt die 1011 für die Fremde und 0302 für die eigene, hatte aber genau das gleiche Resultat.


----------



## S7_Mich (28 Juli 2004)

*opc server*

Hallo,

ich versteh das nicht, ich glaub wir hatten schonmal gesagt, (auf der 1.Seite) das man in der Hardwarekonfiguration man nichts machen muß. Lade dir das Handbuch  http://www.inat.de/support/Handbuch/opc_hb_d.zip, mach es genauso wie es ab Kapitel 6.2 beschrieben ist, dann funktioniert das auch. Hättest du das gelesen, wüßtest du das, das der eigene TSAP frei vergeben werden kann und nur der fremde TSAP interessant ist. Der TSAP besteht dann praktisch aus 03 (Siemens) und 02 (für Steckplatz 2) --> 0302

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MatMer (28 Juli 2004)

hallo
ich habe das handbuch gelesen. Und ich dachte mir da es bisher nicht ging als ich die TSAPs genauso wie dort vergeben habe das ich dann mal den anderen Vorschlag ausprobiere. Und bei beiden entsteht als Endergebnis not connected.
Und ich habe auch versucht alles GENAU so wie in Kapitel 6.2 zu machen nur bei mir funktioniert es leider nicht.

Was ich jetzt vermute ist ganz einfach, dass das dadurch schon nicht klappt weil ich nicht die richtige Hardware konfiguieren kann weil mir die Komponente im Manager fehlt. Was anderes wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Thommy2207 (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe auch ein Problem mit der Verbindung.
Derzeit läuft bei mir der Siemens OPC Server von Siemens. Funktioniert auch alles. S7 300 mit CP343-1 über OPC mit LabView verknüpft.
Jetzt soll ein neuer PC in Betrieb genommen werden, da der jetzige schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Also quasi die alten Sachen auf nem neuen Rechner. Da der Siemens OPC nicht mehr vorhanden ist, hab ich mir die Demo vom Inat besorgt.
Bekomme damit leider keine Verbindung hin.
Meine CP hat die IP 140.80.0.1 steht unter den Eigenschaften so.
Hab meine Netzwerkkarte auf 140.80.0.10 eingestellt.
Ping auf 140.80.0.1 abgesetzt -> funktioniert.
Das hab ich dann bei der Acces Path Einstellung von INAT so eingestellt. Sprich bei Zielstation IP.
Dann fehlen halt noch die TSAPS, dann sollte es doch laut Anleitung schon laufen oder?
Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich diese rausfinde.
Im angehängten Bild ist die Konfiguration des alten Win2000 PC's. Kann man sie dadurch irgendwie ableiten. Und wenn der Acces Path dann fertig ist sollten doch meine Datenpunkte auch im Server erscheinen oder?
Bin da leider ziemlich unerfahren.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juni 2010)

Wie es aussieht, kommuniziert die alte Lösung über ISO (nicht RFC1006 und TCP/IP) und projektierte Verbindungen. Ich weiß nicht, ob der Inat das unterstützt.
Wir haben diese Möglichkeit auch nicht in unserem OPC-Server drin. Dort ist es auch nicht notwendig, da die normale PG/OP-Kommunikation verwendet wird, ein einstellen der TSAPs ist somit überflüssig. Eventuell hat Inat auch diese Möglichkeit.
Wir soll denn auf die Variablen zugegriffen werden? Über Absolutoperanden oder den symbolischen Namen?


----------



## Thommy2207 (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo danke für die schnelle Antwort,
also LabView greift auf die Daten zu. Dazu gibt es ein sogenanntes TagFile, dort stehen die Namen in LabView drin und die zugehörige Adresse in der SPS. Siehe Auschnitt. Config 1 = Byte Nummer; Config 2 Bit Nr.
In der Konfigurationsdatei der Siemens, also in LabView, werden die Transportverbindungen wie folgt angesprochen:
OPC URL Inputs    //    opc://localhost/OPC.SimaticNET/SR:[ISO-1]receive
OPC URL Outputs    //    opc://localhost/OPC.SimaticNET/SR:[ISO-3]send

Gibts ne Möglichkeit das für den neuen PC wieder so hinzubiegen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht ob der Inat projektierte Verbindungen mit Send/Receive kann. Einfach mal direkt bei Inat nachfragen.


----------



## Thommy2207 (24 Juni 2010)

Ok danke erstmal,

da ich da noch nicht so genau im Bilde bin. Könnten Sie mir in kurzen Worten mal die Unterschiede dieser verschiedenen Prinzipien erklären. Natürlich nur wenn es nicht zu umfangreich ist.
Die Aufgabe ist Teil meiner Master Arbeit, ich hab jedoch noch so viele andere Sachen zu erledigen, und auf dem alten PC läuft ja derzeit auch alles, dass ich erstmal sehen muss ob ich den AUfwand überhaupt noch leisten kann.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juni 2010)

Bei projektierten Verbindungen läuft auf der SPS ein Programmteil, der die gewünschten Daten an die Gegenstelle versendet bzw. von ihr empfängt. Beim PG/OP-Zugriff muss in der SPS gar nichts gemacht werden, der PC greift von außen einfach darauf zu und holt sich die gewünschten Daten bzw. schreibt diese.
ISO-Kommunikation geht über die MAC-Adresse und setzt einen entsprechenden Packet-Treiber vorraus. Bei einer TCP/IP-Kommunikation (auch RFC1006) wird über den TCP/IP-Stack kommuniziert. 
ISO-Kommunikation ist nicht routingfähig und funktioniert deshalb nur innerhalb eines Netzsegmentes. Dafür hat es weniger Overhead und ist dadurch etwas schneller.


----------



## Thommy2207 (25 Juni 2010)

Ok vielen Danke für die Informationen,
und nur noch mal zum Verständnis. Der OPC Server muss also in der Lage sein mit projektierten Verbindungen zu arebiten bzw. um diese zu verwalten?
Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Der Simatic OPC Server scheint dies ja zu können.

Grüße Thomas Heeke


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Juni 2010)

Aber dies ist keine Eigenschaft von OPC sondern von dem verwendeten Kommunikationstreiber. Der OPC-Server kann auch ohne diese projektierten Verbindungen verwendet werden. Nur müssen dann die Variablenzugriffe im OPC-Server anders konfiguriert werden.
Btw: Was hat Inat gesagt? Die Antwort würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Thommy2207 (25 Juni 2010)

Ich habe noch nicht angefragt, da ich mich erstmal mit Hintergrundwissen versorgen wollte. Es ist also zu klären ob der OPC Server auch für ISO Verbindungen konfiguriert werden kann?!
Wenn ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden habe.
Ist dies der Fall, könnte ich meine alten Einstellungen weiter verwenden?
Das heißt diese OPC Verbindung die jetzt in meiner Steuerung projektiert ist, ist nicht speziell für den Siemens OPC Server konfiguriert, sondern eben nur als ISO konfiguriert.


----------



## Thommy2207 (25 Juni 2010)

Ergänzend hier ein Auszug aus der Produktbeschreibung von Inat: DDE-Server TCPIPH1[FONT=Gen_Arial-Narrow][FONT=Gen_Arial-Narrow]
[/FONT][/FONT]Neben den Siemens-Protokollen S7 und S5 über TCP/IP und H1 beherrscht er das PLC 5 Protokoll.....
....Zu Geräten die keines der genannten Protokolle beherrschen, ist es möglich über Send/Receive Rohdaten Kommunikation zu betreiben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Juni 2010)

Stop, nichts durcheinander bringen.
Es gibt verschiedene Kommunikationswege und -möglichkeiten zu einer SPS. Der SPS ist es dabei völlig egal, wer mit ihr redet. In diesem speziellen fall ist es ein OPC-Server. 
Allerdings kann nicht jeder OPC-Server jede Kommunikationsart.
Auch wenn Inat ISO-Verbindungen mit Send/Receive kann, bedeutet dies noch lange nicht, dass nichts umkonfiguriert werden muss. Der OCP-Server muss ja schließlich wissen, was er mit den Daten anfangen soll und wie er sie interpretieren muss.

Aber Inat wird da sicher mehr dazu sagen können.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Juni 2010)

Thommy2207 schrieb:


> Ergänzend hier ein Auszug aus der Produktbeschreibung von Inat: DDE-Server TCPIPH1[FONT=Gen_Arial-Narrow][FONT=Gen_Arial-Narrow]
> [/FONT][/FONT]Neben den Siemens-Protokollen S7 und S5 über TCP/IP und H1 beherrscht er das PLC 5 Protokoll.....
> ....Zu Geräten die keines der genannten Protokolle beherrschen, ist es möglich über Send/Receive Rohdaten Kommunikation zu betreiben.



Reden wir jetzt von einem OPC-Server oder einem DDE-Server?


----------



## Thommy2207 (25 Juni 2010)

So ich habe jetzt meine Anfrage an Inat gestellt.
In der Zwischenzeit hab ich noch mal den Inat Server aufgemacht und neue Verbindung gewählt.
Dort kann man sich zwischen TCP/IP und H1 entscheiden.
Wählt man H1 gibt es die Option S7 oder Send Receive.
Das ganze sieht dann so wie im Bild aus.
Das kommt ja schon eher in die Richtung. Ach ja so ist das wenn man keinerlei Erfahrung hat, und der Prof einem im Nacken sitzt das der schöne neue PC doch langsam mal laufen soll


----------



## Thommy2207 (25 Juni 2010)

Hier die prompte Antwort von Inat:

Hallo Herr Heeke,

ja der INAT OPC Server kann mit einer S7-300 mit CP343 kommunizieren.
Die bereits konfigurierten Verbindungen des Simatic OPC Servers können nicht übernommen werden, sondern müssen neu konfiguriert werden.

Sie haben 2 verschiedene Möglichkeiten zur Kommunikation.
Sie können die bereits auf der Steuerung konfigurierte ISO Verbindung nutzen und bräuchten in dem Fall eine Variante des INAT OPC Servers mit H1(ISO) Treiber, 100-3100-01 oder 100-3110-01.

 > OPC URL Inputs // opc://localhost/OPC.SimaticNET/SR:[ISO-1]receive
 > OPC URL Outputs // opc://localhost/OPC.SimaticNET/SR:[ISO-3]send

Ohne Änderung der Client Applikation müssten sie die Accesspfade ebenfalls ISO-1 und ISO-3 nennen.
Die Items receive und send müssten in einer Symboliktabelle aufgelöst werden um Datentyp, Offset und Länge zu spezifizieren.


Alternativ können sie auch auf eine der bereits vorkonfigurierten Standardverbindungen der S7 
zugreifen. Hierzu würde der S-Server mit TCPIP und RFC1006 (100-3120-01) ausreichen.

Allerdings ändert sich hierbei das Anfrageverhalten.
Während in der Variante oben die SPS den Datenaustausch (Senden) antirggert, würde hier der OPC 
Server Anfragen und auf Antwort warten. Vorteil ist die direkte Adressierung des Speicherbereichs.
Nachteil ist eine evtl. notwendige Umstrukturierung des OPC Clients.

Hört sich für mich erstmal nicht schlecht an. Muss jetzt nur noch wissen wie man das genau konfiguriert. Hab direkt noch mal angefragt.


----------



## Samber (9 Juni 2017)

*OPC UA and JAVA*

Hello all
I am working on a project.
We have one landfill site and from there we have to measure the methane gas concentration and the data is collected by s7 300 plc.
I have to take data from S7 300 PLC and transfer this data to OPC UA server which support java  , can you please tell me which OPC UA SERVER will be best to use for this above application and also cheap in cost.
And how can i communicate S7 300 PLC with OPC UA  SERVER.
Then i have to build the OPC UA CLIENT IN JAVA so please if you have the code of  java  OPC UA client , please share with me
with best regards
Saurabh


----------

